# How can I joint wood like this ?



## Cordy (18 Jul 2015)

Wanting to mix Walnut and Oak for a similar result to below
Pieces will be one inch plus thick; so placing one above the other as per inlay is not possible


----------



## Woodmonkey (18 Jul 2015)

Slice up a piece of MDF into the pattern you want using a scroll saw/ bandsaw whatever, then use those pieces as templates to rout your wood


----------



## Alexam (18 Jul 2015)

It should work if you tape the oak and walnut together, one above the other, then cut shapes on the bandsaw, split the tape and fit the jigsaw together to mix the colours.


----------



## marcros (18 Jul 2015)

this is the scrolls forum though, so guessing no bandsaw.

you could cut and sand to shape, but i doubt that you will get a flawless join. to be honest, the easiest way is to go and use a bandsaw somewhere for half an hour.


----------



## Alexam (18 Jul 2015)

So would 2" be too thick on a decent scrollsaw? Or do as Woodmonkey suggests.


----------



## Claymore (18 Jul 2015)

..........


----------



## Cordy (18 Jul 2015)

Thanks Woodmonkey I will give that a bash on Monday

No I don't have a band-saw or access to one
My small Hegner is only comfortable up to about 37 mm thick timber

I do have some 9mm MDF; Number 3 blades should leave a slim kerf
...then to the router/table

Cordy


----------



## finneyb (19 Jul 2015)

Cut each piece as best you can.
Then one joint at a time tape the two pieces together and scrollsaw down the joint repeating until you get a good fit. 

Takes time and may get a slightly smaller board than you started with.

HTH

Brian


----------



## Dominik Pierog (19 Jul 2015)

Did you have a router ?


----------



## Cordy (19 Jul 2015)

Decodrew
Hi, yes I have a router set in a table

Today I managed to cut a very basic pattern, only 3 pieces -- in MDF -- overall about 10 by 6.5 inches
Have some Oak and Walnut to hand-plane
Won't get chance to play tomorrow [Monday]

Brian F do you mean something like this ?
http://tinyurl.com/nv8jkn5
Probably try that next; I'm fairly new to wood-working

Thanks for all advice
Cordy


----------



## Dominik Pierog (20 Jul 2015)

So it will be easy.
You take a MDF board. Cut off your pattern on scroll saw.
Now put elements on piece of wood and using pencil draw offset line. Pencil (wood)thickness make nice offset for graphite(in pencil).
Cut piece on scroll saw. Using double site tape glue pattern to cut-off pieces of wood.
And now using copy router bit finish those pieces to right shape.







It is proposed to first check the template. The thickness of the blade causes gaps. It is easier to grind thin plywood than a finished product.


----------



## Cordy (20 Jul 2015)

Decodrew, many thanks for taking the trouble to draw the plans
I can follow what you are saying

Woodmonkey wrote the same idea earlier

I am looking forward to completing this little project later this week 
Cordy


----------



## finneyb (21 Jul 2015)

Cordy":180l7f88 said:


> Brian F do you mean something like this ?
> http://tinyurl.com/nv8jkn5
> Probably try that next; I'm fairly new to wood-working
> 
> ...



Yes. That's the idea. Basically you want to get a blade width between the two pieces and when they come together they are a perfect fit.

Brian


----------



## Cordy (19 Aug 2015)

Eventually got this finished 
Fitted a clock in the Forstner hole but Mrs C didn't like it; then took ages to find a nice bowl to fit
Two inch diameter opening


----------



## Claymore (19 Aug 2015)

............


----------



## Alexam (19 Aug 2015)

Nice work Cordy, looks great.


----------



## Cordy (19 Aug 2015)

> Great project but what's next?



I made the food-board using scroll-saw cut MDF template, then routed the parts

Second board is Oak on outside - Walnut inside piece
My router bits don't like cutting Walnut; expensive cutter from Axxy and cheapos from the 'bay
Only about 6mm to cut away but hard going and much cutter sharpening

After this is finished I will have an improved system using just the scroll-saw to make some more

Router is good ; but I hate the screaming noise 

Give me the quiet smooth Hegner any time :lol:


----------



## PeteG (19 Aug 2015)

A very nice board John  But I think you may have a clock fetish :lol:


----------



## Alexam (28 Dec 2015)

Nice work Cordy.

Hope you got the PM

Malcolm


----------



## Niimus (28 Dec 2015)

Cordy - check out Radian tools - they do a 4 flute router cutter - smoother finish and longer lasting - also check out their 3 flute plunge router bit.


----------



## Cordy (29 Dec 2015)

Cheers Niimus
This looks OK have you tried it on Walnut ?

At the mo; waiting for 2 bottom cleaning router bits

1 from USA £20+
and 1 from China £5+


----------



## Niimus (29 Dec 2015)

I don't have a router yet - it's on the shopping list but Ben Crmson Guitars swears by the Radian cutters and he certainly cuts a lot of hardwood ...
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdD1Cq ... Ws1agg3tEQ


----------



## Cordy (29 Dec 2015)

Niimus
I have a bosch router in excellent condition
Drive up to Wigan and it's yours for free

A few router bits go with it and a guide thingy if I can find it


----------



## Cordy (30 Dec 2015)

Niimus
I didn't realise how far you are -- about 80 miles
Always thought Derby was more like 40 miles from mytown
Here's a cat from 12mm thick Corian; needs the eye tidying up a tad


----------

